# Joining in the round



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I've been trying to learn how to do this for awhile. Can someone tell me or point me in the right direction? I have looked at numerous videos but they go too fast. TYIA!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This may help good pictures and a reliable source knitty.com


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I'lll be honest.......i actually knit several rows back and forth and THEN join it in the round. Any time i skip this step I regret it!

I will be watching this thread for some helpful hints!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I pick up the tail left from the cast-on and knit it with the working yarn for 3 stitches.
That's all. I just go forward and drop the tail after a few stitches.
The only thing to remember is that you will have those 3 double stitches on the next round, just knit them as one.

Easy-peasy.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I pick up the tail left from the cast-on and knit it with the working yarn for 3 stitches.


So you don't have to weave the end in then? Wow - that's earth-shattering! I HATE weaving in ends!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, you still kinda want to hide the yarn tail down a few rows, otherwise it is right on the rim of the sock.
But it isnt hard to run that tail down between the ribbing before you cut it off.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I cast-on an extra stitch, then when I get to the end, I knit those two stitches together. There numerous ways to do it, this one is just easiest for me to do! ;-)


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I prefer an invisible join. I knit 1 extra stitch, slip the stitch to the other needle and knit them together with both the tail and working thread. Then work the next 2 stitches also with the tail and working thread held together to lock in the tail thread.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I do as Falls-Aches and GAM do. PKBoo I do still sort of sew in the end but more to hide it as GAM suggests.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Whoops I thought she was worried about twisting her stitches!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woodpecker does any of this help to answer your questions? If not can you tell us specifically you are having a problem with?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow! great question, didn't realize there were so many ways to accomplish this.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

........and for those who may knit with several strands..... :shrug:................

I cast on with the number of stitches that I want and then begin the knit, carrying half the strands in the tail forward with the working yarn, leaving the other half of the tail hanging until I make my first round, minus one stitch....at which point I bring the remainder of the tail back and incorporate it into the stitch that actually completes the round, then leave that tail again, making another round and then incorporating the rest of the tail. That way I don't have thicker stitches on top of thicker stitches, plus I get the strength of that portion of the tail in my connecting stitch.
It makes for a strong, and almost invisible connection..... and, I had to dream it up all by myself. :bored:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Woodpecker does any of this help to answer your questions? If not can you tell us specifically you are having a problem with?


It does help. When I try to join in the round by knitting the first and last stiches together I don't get a tube. Maybe it's because I wasn't using the tail?

Forerunner you totally lost me![prophead]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cast on and extra stitch and place that next to the first stitch, Make sure your working yarn is coming from the right hand needle. and that you are knitting clockwise. Your working stitched should be the stitches closest to you not, on the farthest side of the loop/circle from you. If you knit on the stitches farthest from your body your work will be inside out


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Woodpecker said:


> Forerunner you totally lost me![prophead]


 




Marchwind said:


> Make sure your working yarn is coming from the right hand needle. and that you are knitting clockwise. Your working stitched should be the stitches closest to you not, on the farthest side of the loop/circle from you. If you knit on the stitches farthest from your body your work will be inside out




My working yarn comes from my left hand needle.
I knit counterclockwise.
My working stitches _are_ the closest to me (thank God  )
My work is _not_ inside out !



Marchwind, you totally lost me !


:run:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR we all know how twisted and backward you are . It's alright, we still love you.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> My working yarn comes from my left hand needle.
> I knit counterclockwise.
> My working stitches _are_ the closest to me (thank God  )
> My work is _not_ inside out !
> ...


I do too, maybe that's why I'm so lost. Thanks Marchwind, I will give that a try and see how it goes.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woodpecker are you left handed?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

What I do is put the last stitch of the cast on over the first stitch, onto the other needle. Then take that first stitch and slide it to the last needle, where the last stitch should have been. 
Then the first two rows I knit I tug that real tight so I have a good join.

Don't know why I started doing that. It works. 

And I often knit my tail into the first row so I have less of that end weaving to do.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> What I do is put the last stitch of the cast on over the first stitch, onto the other needle. Then take that first stitch and slide it to the last needle, where the last stitch should have been.
> Then the first two rows I knit I tug that real tight so I have a good join.
> 
> Don't know why I started doing that. It works.
> ...


That makes so much more sense!

I am lefty but I realized last night that I do knit with my working yarn on the right needle.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If it makes sense and it works for you then do it


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm going to get setup to give it a shot as soon as I finish the scarf I'm working on. I will post on how it goes. Thanks all!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It is also easier to do, to get the concept, if you are using a circular needle rather than several double pointed needles.


----------

